# Greetings from the other side



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Being this is the first year that I will be doing Halloween in a proper manor, I was searching the net for catalogs and how-to sites when I found this forum. First I was amazed by the amount of info that I found and second that there were that many hard core Halloween people out there. Sure I've seen people do x-mas to the point of no return ( glad I'm not paying thier light bill ),but much behond a pile of pumkins and corn stalks and a giant fan inflated ghost, not that much for Hollween. So I am glad to have found you and hope to use your ideas and advice to make my Halloween a great one.
As for the "other side" part, I'm in forced retirment due to a massive heart failure (as in stopped, arrived code via helocopter). So now my time is my own and Halloween can be a year round poject. By the way I run on batteries now (ICD), does that make me a cyborg?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Bone Dancer. Glad you found Unpleasant Street. Zombie-F built a nice place here. Hope you stick around for a while. Keep those batteries fully charged.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side of the 'net. Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha! :devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Bone Dancer. No, running on batteries doesn't make you a cyborg. it makes you "prop" material. Don't stand still around here, or somebody will start wiring you with LED's, LOL. We're looking forward to having you with us and hearing what your schemes are for this year.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Street .. glad to have you with us


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Hey Hey!!!! Now say if like Fat Albert says it!! 
Welcome and if you need them I always have jumper cables.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Wecome to the street bone dancer!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Bone Dancer...cool name by the way  Glad you found us!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, Hi and red potatoes


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome BD! BD? Oh hell....CLEAR!


----------

